# Converting board feet to tons ?



## plasticweld (Jul 7, 2011)

I found a market for pallet wood the price is per ton. I looked for a table that would break down the weight of lumber based on Scribner Scale. I can find Doyle conversions but I have not sold soft wood using Doyle. I did find this chart but the figures seem too high. Anyone with first hand experience with what a 1000 board feet of soft wood "pine, hemlock" weighs and what a 1000 board feet of oak weighs using International rule or Scribner works out to be. I need info info to offer the landowner a fair price per ton as this is how it would be sold. I can estimate the footage I have no real experience estimating tonage. After it is bought it will not matter this is just so I can be fair...Bob

*These seem high to me base on other charts on the net I have found. "What say You" but they are the most complete. The last two figures under wood type, weight per thousand and weight per cord. The top two are for sawn lumber*

Weights of Various Woods (pounds per 1000 board feet) 
Species Lumber Lumber Logs Wood 
¡¡ Green (Mbf) Air Dry 12 in. Green Cord 
Ash, white
4,000
3,450
11,100
4,320

Aspen, (Popple)
3,500
2,250
10,800
3,780

Balsam
3,750
2,200
10,400
4,050

Basswood
3,400
2,150
9,500
3,690

Beech
4,600
3,650
12,700
4,950

Birch, yellow
4,850
3,600
13,200
5,220

Cedar, western, red
2,250
1,920
6,200
2,430

Cherry, black
3,850
2,920
10,500
4,140

Chestnut
4,600
2,500
12,600
4,950

Cottonwood
4,100
2,400
10,700
4,410

Cypress, southern
4,250
2,700
11,800
4,590

Elm, white
4,400
3,700
11,300
4,770

Elm, slippery
4,700
3,100
12,600
5,040

Fir, balsam
3,750
2,200
10,400
4,050

Fir, douglas
3,200
2,850
8,700
3,420

Gum, black
3,750
2,920
10,400
4,050

Gum, red (sweet)
4,200
2,850
10,600
4,500

Hackberry
4,200
3,100
11,300
4,500

Hemlock, eastern
4,100
2,350
11,200
4,410

Hickory
5,350
4,250
14,700
5,760

Locust, black
4,850
4,100
13,400
5,220

Maple, sugar
4,700
3,700
12,900
5,040

Maple red
4,200
3,200
11,900
4,500

Maple, silver
3,750
2,750
10,500
4,050

Oak, red
5,250
3,700
14,800
5,670

Oak, white
5,200
4,000
14,400
5,580

Pine, jack
4,200
2,500
11,500
4,500

Pine, loblolly
4,500
3,200
12,400
4,860

Pine, longleaf
4,250
3,400
11,100
4,590

Pine, Norway (red)
3,500
2,750
9,700
3,780

Pine, pitch
4,500
2,900
12,400
4,860

Pine, shortlleaf
4,250
3,200
10,400
4,590

Pine, slash
4,700
4,000
12,200
5,040

Pine, sugar
4,250
2,100
11,500
4,590

Pine, yellow (western)
3,750
2,350
11,300
4,050

Pine, white
2,920
2,250
9,000
3,150

Poplar, yellow (tulip)
3,200
2,350
8,800
3,420

Spruce, black
2,700
2,350
7,700
2,880

Sycamore
4,350
2,920
12,000
4,860

Walnut, black
4,840
3,250
11,900
5,220


----------



## slowp (Jul 7, 2011)

For *estimating*, I figure out the board feet on a log truck(roughly 4.8 or 5mbf) then the average net weight which is around 28 tons for that *here.* We don't have very many different species here.


----------

